# What macro lense?



## Iain Sutherland (5 Feb 2012)

Hi, I have a canon eos 550d and would like to buy a macro lense, with so much on offer I don't know where to start.
Any advise you could offer would be great  
Thanks


----------



## Tom (6 Feb 2012)

Sigma 105, or Canon 100 dependant on budget


----------



## Themuleous (6 Feb 2012)

Have a look at 

http://www.the-digital-picture.com/Revi ... views.aspx

For in-depth reviews.

Sam


----------



## Mr P (6 Feb 2012)

the tamron sp90 gets very good reviews and is a bit cheaper.


----------



## George Farmer (6 Feb 2012)

If I had the cash I'd upgrade my Canon 100mm f2.8 macro to the new L version with IS.  Doubles up as an amazing portrait lens too.  Relatively expensive though.

You could probably pick up a used Canon 50mm f2 macro cheap, or Canon 60mm f2.8 EF-S.  

The Sigma 105 and Tamron 90 are good 3rd party lenses.

If budget is really tight then consider some screw-on filters that fit onto your kit lens.  They can produce good results, especially if you're not bothered about producing large prints.

It really depends on your budget, like Tom suggests.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (6 Feb 2012)

thanks a lot for this folks, i will do a bit more search and see where i go.  I think i would like to get the 100mm canon lens though.


----------



## Greg's Pea (8 Feb 2012)

The canon 100mm is a lovely piece of glass, you won't be disapointed and it should hold it's value well. You're making a good move investing more in lenses than bodies as well mate.


----------



## clonitza (14 Feb 2012)

Got an used 60mm f/2.8 macro today, rather happy with it, hardly waiting for the warm spring days, considered the 100mm but I'm not really into bulky ones.


1" Snowman erring.


----------



## clonitza (18 Feb 2012)

And one aquarium related:

Echinodorus leaf


----------

